# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Bikemarkt

## Transe450

Hallo, ich habe ein problem, ich weiss nicht ob ich total bescheuert bin, aber ich kann kein suchfenster im bikemarkt finden. das kann ja eig nicht sein. ich kann doch keine 470 seiten durchblättern. gruss und danke

----------


## julu

im markt selbst gibt es keine suchfunktion.
nachdem der markt aber im endeffekt nichts anderes als ein unterforum hier ist, kannst du mit der erweiterten suche schon sehr genaue ergebnisse erzielen...

----------


## DasMatti

oder du gehst oben rechts einfach auf "forum durchsuchen" wennst schon im bikemarkt bist.

----------


## noox

Leider geht's momentan wie gesagt nur über die Forumssuche. Wird sich aber im Laufe des heurigen Jahres ändern.

----------


## Transe450

OK danke für die antworten.

also wenn ich im forum auf erweiterte suche gehe und dann einen bikenamen mit marke eingebe, finde ich trotzdem keine einträge vom markt, sondern nur forumbeiträge und oben rechts gibt es bei mir auch kein button "forum durchsuchen" wenn ich im markt bin...ich weiss ja nicht...es gibt ja viele bikeforen, aber so etwas unparktisches hab ich echt noch nie gesehen...macht auf jeden fall keine laune und kostet zu viel zeit. hoffentlich wird das bald umgestellt.

----------


## noox

Auf dieser Seite https://www.downhill-board.com/marktplatz.php gibt es rechts oberhalb der Unterforums-Liste in dem grauen Bereich einen Link "Forum Durchsuchen". Hier kannst du z.B. einen Bike-Namen eingeben.

Oder du gehst auf "erweiterte Suche" und dann auf "Nach bestimmten Inhalten suchen". Da kannst du die Foren auswählen, in denen du suchen willst. Ist leider etwas kompliziert, weil man oben bei den Reitern umschalten muss.

----------


## cryion

gibt genug leute dies verwendn. bin auch schon zeugs los geworden hier.optimal isses sicher nicht, aber so anstellen brauchst dich auch ned.  :Wink:

----------


## klamsi

Gibts schon news an der Marktplatzfront, kommt was im Herbst?  :Smile:

----------

